# Websites for fundamental analysis?



## tommymac (14 September 2007)

I'm a newbie here and firstly let me say how good it is to read some of these forums.

I've been trading for about three years now, but only in the last 12 months have I become serious, using a fundamental analysis buy and hold strategy.

I was wondering what websites any of you use for fundamental information.
Currently I use www.aspecthuntley.com.au for Oz shares. It has info financial info for up to ten years as well as a very good search function. It does however cost a little under $300 p.a. which I don't consider too much for the info.

Anyway, what other sites do you guys use?

Thanks
Tommymac


----------



## Julia (14 September 2007)

tommymac said:


> I'm a newbie here and firstly let me say how good it is to read some of these forums.
> 
> I've been trading for about three years now, but only in the last 12 months have I become serious, using a fundamental analysis buy and hold strategy.
> 
> ...



Hello Tommymac,

Not sure whether you want to hear from other than 'guys', but if you are an E-trade user the Huntley research (or a good deal of it) is available for nothing, as is research from several other research houses.


----------



## explod (14 September 2007)

A column I have been reading regularly for about three years is the Speculator in the Bulletin by David Hazelhurst.  He tends to go visit the companies, particularly mining, picks ups extras at Pubs etc.  

Has been in the game of fundamental analysis most of his life and his slant gives one a good sense of feeling companies out.   Usually not into his stock picks but one ADN, Andean Resources (where he actually went into the backblocks of South America to check) got into for 20 cents and out at 60 was a good one.  A lot of his stock recommendations go up considerably from his buy, usually on a Firday, the mag hits the stands supposedly on Wednesdays, so someone is privvy to what is going on from printing to street. 

By following blokes like this you can gradually get ideas of where to start to do your own direct checking.   Always worth going to Company meetings and hang back after and see who you can talk to or listen in to.  Never know you may end up on a board if you have some go and get paid for some of your effort.

But well worth the read


----------



## surfingman (14 September 2007)

Yahoo is alright for a freebie.
http://au.finance.yahoo.com 

I use the search function in tools section of E-TRADE a fair bit also...


----------



## R0n1n (14 September 2007)

Here is another one that I am checking out now.

http://www.conscious-investor.com


----------



## tommymac (18 September 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

R0n1n, can you tell me what you think about Conscious Investor after your initial research. I've had a quick look at it and it does look good.

While searching for Conscious Investor I found another site
http://www.valueline.com/

Might be good as well.


----------



## ZAP (28 September 2007)

Try this

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/shares-and-funds/share-finder.aspx


----------



## brilliantmichael (28 September 2007)

Hi, has anybody else been using _Yahoo Finance _and been having problems for the data to appear? Whenever I try clicking on 'earnings summary' or 'balance sheet' I just get an empty screen saying _"There is no Earnings Summary data available for X.AX"_ . Sometimes if I refresh the thing about 100 times it finally appears. Is the problem with yahoo or aspect huntley or my computer?

It's getting b annoying. Any help would be appreciated.

Also any substitute free access sites for financial data would be appreciated too.


----------

